# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2022



## Dan (1 Ago 2022 às 08:45)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Nickname (1 Set 2022 às 20:28)

*18.6ºC*, vento moderado.
Extremos do dia: *28ºC*/*11.1ºC.*


----------



## Cesar (2 Set 2022 às 07:09)

Bom dia Céu nublado e temperatura mais baixa.


----------



## Nickname (2 Set 2022 às 10:35)

Céu muito nublado, *19.2ºC.*
A mínima(provisória) foi registada pouco depois da meia-noite, *14ºC**.*


----------



## raposo_744 (2 Set 2022 às 10:47)

nuvens ,nuvens e nuvens mas chover ...nada
agora
22.5 °C


----------



## Cesar (2 Set 2022 às 19:54)

Céu nublado todo o dia, mas agora limpou um pouco.


----------



## Nickname (2 Set 2022 às 21:48)

*16.6ºC*, máxima de *27ºC.*


----------



## Cesar (3 Set 2022 às 07:07)

Céu com muito nevoeiro e alguma morrinha.


----------



## raposo_744 (3 Set 2022 às 07:47)

ceu azul e 13ºc
não há vento
vou fazer a caminhada do costume e ouvir a natureza.


----------



## Nickname (3 Set 2022 às 08:45)

12.8ºC, algum nevoeiro.
Vista para Norte:


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2022 às 11:46)

Manhã com algumas nuvens, mas já vai aquecendo. 20,6ºC por agora e 11,2ºC de mínima.

Esta manhã, tudo muito seco, como seria de esperar no final da estação seca.


----------



## Nickname (3 Set 2022 às 19:56)

Fim de tarde muito fresquinho mas com bastante Sol, *17°C*.
Máxima de *25.8°C.*


----------



## Nickname (4 Set 2022 às 07:46)

*9.8°C*, mínima de *8°C.*
Vista para Este-Sudeste:


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Set 2022 às 08:00)

Mínima de 10,4ºC, já se começam a impor as noites frias 
De momento 11,2ºC.


----------



## raposo_744 (4 Set 2022 às 08:15)

manhã com humidade e já algum frio instalado
11 ºC Agora
céu azul ,não há vento.


----------



## raposo_744 (4 Set 2022 às 08:24)




----------



## Nickname (4 Set 2022 às 14:48)

Precisamente na tarde menos quente em muito tempo, apenas *22ºC*, deflagrou o incêndio mais próximo da cidade, de todo o Verão.
Andam Canadairs a sobrevoar a minha zona na última hora, devem ir abastecer à barragem de Fagilde.


----------



## Cesar (5 Set 2022 às 07:11)

Céu nublado com nevoeiro.


----------



## raposo_744 (5 Set 2022 às 09:22)

ceu muito carregado mas ainda não chove
17ºc


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2022 às 14:32)

Por aqui chuvisca sem acumular, *18ºC.*


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2022 às 15:33)

Em Várzea da Serra o acumulado vai em 2,8mm.
15,6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 16:02)

AnDré disse:


> Em Várzea da Serra o acumulado vai em 2,8mm.
> 15,6ºC.



Nada mal, já assenta a poeira. Menos de 1 mm até às 15h em algumas estações da rede IPMA.

O radar mostra um polvilhado de pequenas células, algumas mais intensas até chegam a eco amarelo/laranja, mal alinhadas naquilo que deve ser a frente, com movimento rápido longitudinal para NE conjugado com a deriva da frente para Sul/SSE.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 16:15)

Melhor desenvolvimento nas serras a sul do Douro, esperemos que chegue ainda algo significativo à Estrela. Para o Nordeste, não parece que receba precipitação significativa, para já.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 16:21)

Acumulados bastante consistentes nas oito estações WU da área de Viseu e periferia.
Maiores até para a zona a Leste da cidade.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 16:34)

Ainda céu sem prometer chuva na cordilheira central, vista de mais a sul, Moradal, para nordeste:






Entretanto, na Sra.da Graça (Mondim de Basto) está assim, o que também é bom...







Sim, a webcam está a funcionar, o tecto das nuvens é que está bem abaixo (a altitude da webcam é cerca de 920 m).

Há quatro horas atrás estava assim:


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2022 às 16:40)

Sim, aqui choveu bem.
Uns 40min de chuva moderada.


----------



## raposo_744 (5 Set 2022 às 16:53)

aqui ainda não aconteceu esse milagre....


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 17:43)

Isto sim, apesar de muito localizados, mas mostram bem o poder das serras em impulsionar a convecção:

Caramulinho, bem precisa:







Vila Nova de Paiva:


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 18:50)

Filme do radar de Arouca:


Nota-se que a altitude dos topos das células é bastante limitado, cerca de 7 Km, mesmo para aquelas nuvens que produziram acumulados locais superiores a 10 mm.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 19:34)

Duas estações WU, a NNE e a NE de Castro Daire, registaram a passagem de uma daquelas linhas curtas de células de eco laranja por volta das 16h20.

Tiveram os acumulados que todos desejávamos serem generalizados:






A chuva caíu forte durante cerca de 40 minutos, numa das estações acumulou aproximadamente 14 mm e na outra 11 mm, a que se juntaram alguns outros aguaceiros fracos, antes e depois, totalizando os valores indicados no mapa, recentemente acrescidos de mais um aguaceiro fraco nesta última meia hora: 19,6 mm e 14,7 mm de acumulado do dia até ao momento. Muito bom. Vários agricultores felizes naquela zona. 

Edição: 20,0 mm e 16,0 mm


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 19:42)

Esta vista na Serra do Moradal, para nordeste, já tem aspecto de ser a frente a chegar à cordilheira central.







No entanto, o que se via no radar há 20 minutos atrás entusiasma pouco...






E ainda parece serem células pré-frontais.
Frente... procura-se...


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 21:08)

Aguaceiros na Estrela!

Loriga 1,3 mm
Manteigas 1,0 mm


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 21:33)

Há umas semanas atrás, estes ecos sobre a Estrela eram um sobressalto, uma tristeza.
Hoje são um alívio. Está a chover onde ardeu mais.






Entretanto, mais a sudoeste, num vale da Serra do Açor vertendo para o Alva em Avô, *4,6 mm em cerca de 20 minutos*, por volta das 19h40.
A mesma célula que depois passou em Loriga, já mais fraca, e foi dissipar-se nos planaltos da Estrela.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 04:52)

Acumulados de ontem na Região:


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 05:12)

No início do dia de hoje, as três primeiras horas trouxeram nova linha de aguaceiros, possivelmente ainda relacionados com a frente fria:














Note-se os 4,0 mm de Pinhão.

Depois das 3:00 utc a linha de células começou a dissipar-se e a precipitação que chegar à zona Leste da RINC será mais fraca, acumulados escassos.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 05:27)

Pontualmente há acumulados significativos, dado o estado de secura da região em geral.
Na rede WU:
7,6 mm em Lamas de Orelhão, entre Mirandela e Murça;
4,1 mm em Alijó;
3,0 mm próximo de Murça; 3,6 mm em Carrazedo de Montenegro;
2,3 em Chaves e Grandais (Bragança);
4,6 e 5,1 mm nas duas estações de Castro Daire (a somar aos acumulados muito significativos de ontem).
4,3 e 3,6 mm em duas estações das vertentes noroeste do Açor.
3,0 mm em Loriga.
Novamente na zona de Viseu, acumulados de 1 até mais de 3 mm.


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2022 às 09:23)

Em Várzea da Serra o acumulado hoje vai em 5,4mm.
Ontem foram 9,2mm.

O mês segue para já com 16,0mm. Já deu para assentar o pó.


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2022 às 09:29)

Céu a limpar e temperatura a subir, depois de uma noite com alguns aguaceiros fracos e de umas horas de nevoeiro fraco.
*17.4°C, *com *1.5mm* acumulados desde as 0h. *6mm* ontem.


----------



## baojoao (6 Set 2022 às 11:02)

Por aqui pouco choveu, com exceção das Caldas da Felgueira. Entre o Folhadal e as Caldas da Felgueira e depois no regresso, apanhei bastante chuva(por volta das 3:20), ao ponto de ter que colocar os limpa para-brisas no máximo que não se via nada. Já em Nelas estava tudo completamente seco. Zero.  Em Casal Sancho, também nada


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2022 às 21:11)

Nos últimos dias pouco ou nada há a dizer. A aguardar tempo mais frio e húmido


----------



## raposo_744 (7 Set 2022 às 11:14)

chove devagarinho....mas já criou humidade no chão!
choveu moderadamente de 2ª para 3ª por volta das 3 am.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Set 2022 às 16:13)

Já pinga em C. Branco!


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Set 2022 às 16:23)

Por acaso estava na rua, se não nem tinha dado por nada, nem o piso molhou .


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2022 às 16:48)

Paulo H disse:


> Já pinga em C. Branco!



 mas o que caíu em Castelo Branco foi apenas daquela manchinha minúscula. Um pouco mais a norte é que está um eco mais extenso, embora não signifique muita chuva, parte é virga.






Movimento para Leste, sem desvios, sem evolução lateral significativa, não apanha mais do que aquela faixa.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Set 2022 às 17:00)

StormRic disse:


> mas o que caíu em Castelo Branco foi apenas daquela manchinha minúscula. Um pouco mais a norte é que está um eco mais extenso, embora não signifique muita chuva, parte é virga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deu para comemorar, tal era a saudade de uns pingos de chuva que sarapintaram o chão. Encontro-me no centro da cidade, acredito que na zona sul não tenha pingado. Mas o céu continua carregado / homogéneo de nuvens.


----------



## Nickname (8 Set 2022 às 07:38)

*15.1°C*
Chuva fraca a moderada nos últimos minutos, *1.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## raposo_744 (8 Set 2022 às 08:00)

Nickname disse:


> *15.1°C*
> Chuva fraca a moderada nos últimos minutos, *1.1mm* acumulados.


o mesmo por aqui
sigo com 19ºc


----------



## Nickname (8 Set 2022 às 08:36)

*15.5ºC, *por agora parece ter parado a chuva e está a aparecer o nevoeiro.
*2.7mm* desde as 0h, *10.2mm* em Setembro.


----------



## raposo_744 (8 Set 2022 às 09:32)

certinha e continuada-Excelente rega.


----------



## Sleet (8 Set 2022 às 09:36)

Em Loriga nevoeiro e vai caindo uma boa riqueza também.
Já 4.2 mm desde cerca das 6 da manhã pela estação do WU.


----------



## Nickname (8 Set 2022 às 10:13)

*17ºC*
Regressa a precipitação, agora em forma de chuvisco.
*3.5mm* acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2022 às 15:48)

Loriga segue com 15,2mm acumulados hoje.
Segundo a estação do weatherlink, a chuva tem estado a cair certinha e sem grande intensidade, o que é óptimo para os solos, e para toda aquela vertente da Serra da Estrela que ardeu há dias.

Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, o acumulado hoje vai em 0,4mm. A precipitação tem passado toda a sul.


----------



## Nickname (8 Set 2022 às 16:49)

*21.1ºC,* sem chuva por agora, *4.8mm *acumulados.

17.2mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades.
13.7mm em São João do Monte, Tondela


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2022 às 17:19)

Nickname disse:


> *21.1ºC,* sem chuva por agora, *4.8mm *acumulados.
> 
> 17.2mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades.
> 13.7mm em São João do Monte, Tondela



Excelente!
Na Serra da Estrela também conseguiu chegar a chuva, fraca mas persistente, óptima para agarrar e acamar as cinzas, preparar o solo para absorver as maiores quantidades que vêm lá. Não tem é passado para as encostas sueste.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Set 2022 às 18:54)

Hoje esteve um dia estranho. Alguma chuva mas estranhamente abafado e pegajoso.


----------



## Nickname (9 Set 2022 às 08:54)

*17.5°C*, nevoeiro.
Ontem ainda choveu de noite, acabando o dia nos 8.1mm.
0mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Nickname (9 Set 2022 às 12:06)

*23ºC*, céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Nickname (9 Set 2022 às 17:35)

Voltou o Verão,* 29.3ºC* de máxima.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2022 às 18:10)

Dia quentinho hoje, mesmo de noite com mínima de 16,0ºC por enquanto ainda 33,2ºC a máxima foi já de 33,9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (10 Set 2022 às 20:06)

*23ºC*, máxima de *31.2ºC.*


----------



## Cesar (11 Set 2022 às 13:21)

O céu continua com algum sol e vento algo forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2022 às 16:17)

Em véspera de chuva e continua uma torreira e secura incrível.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 17:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Em véspera de chuva e continua uma torreira e secura incrível.
> 
> Ver anexo 2177


Uma boa parte da primeira chuva que caír, se não fôr logo pelo menos moderada, vai evaporar-se nessa secura.

A subida das máximas pela Região Interior Norte e Centro trouxe de volta máximas muito acima da média normal, e hoje Pinhão ainda chegou a superar os 38ºC.

Máximas de dia 9 e 10








Temperaturas hoje às 15h e 16h utc


----------



## Nickname (11 Set 2022 às 18:55)

*25.8ºC* e muito nubado já a Sudoeste.
*32.2ºC *de máxima.


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Set 2022 às 18:57)

As primeiras nuvens da Danielle a entrar em CB, ainda limpo a Este já nublado a Oeste.

EDIT:
Tudo sereno ainda.


----------



## Rafa111 (12 Set 2022 às 10:39)

Por aqui houve uns chuviscos durante a madrugada e nesta manhã continua a mesma coisa.
A chuva está toda a passar a lado quer a Oeste e Este.
Neste momento 20.1ºC


----------



## Nickname (12 Set 2022 às 13:49)

*23ºC*
Acumulado ainda nos 0mm, chuviscou pela primeira vez na última hora.

Incêndio em Nelas:








						Fogos.pt [12-09-2022 14:20] Incêndio em Viseu, Nelas, Senhorim
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 127, Meios Terrestres: 33, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				





			https://alivefm.pt/mais-de-cem-bombeiros-combatem-incendio-em-nelas/?fbclid=IwAR2WOv4iqlv_umKhGFZAgVQqhCEtLPuUfIjtEp9RdD0mn0ym1sSubbCrmRM


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Set 2022 às 15:30)

Uns aguaceiros de manhã e agora mais uns aguaceiros pela tarde, nada de especial a reportar.


----------



## raposo_744 (12 Set 2022 às 16:10)

Por aqui nada de relevante.Manhã muito calma e uma tarde que nada deu.Caíu um aguaceiro de 3 minutos....


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2022 às 18:03)

O dia tem decorrido com alguns aguaceiros fracos que vão deixando um pouco de lama nas superfícies. A acumulação é quase nula, mas deu para refrescar um pouco. Máxima de 23,5ºC, contra os 32ºC de ontem.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Set 2022 às 18:08)

Por aqui, uma valente seca. Literal e figurativamente.


----------



## Nickname (12 Set 2022 às 19:44)

*19ºC*
Primeira chuvada do dia nos últimos 10 minutos, *5.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (12 Set 2022 às 20:02)

Finalmente a abrandar, acumulado já nos *11.4mm.*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Set 2022 às 20:53)

Lá choveu qualquer coisa de jeito...


----------



## Rafa111 (12 Set 2022 às 20:56)

Durante a tarde choveu com mais frequência aqui.
E parece que vem aí mais daqui a uns minutos.
19.2ºC com muita humidade a mistura


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Set 2022 às 21:46)

Vai chovendo, acompanhado de alguns trovões ao longe.


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Set 2022 às 22:01)

Albifriorento disse:


> Vai chovendo, acompanhado de alguns trovões ao longe.


Bela chuvada, tive que desentupir os bocais da varanda de emergência. Caíram dois ou três trovões e foi tudo, já passou.


----------



## LMMS (12 Set 2022 às 22:28)

Caiu forte em Castelo Branco


----------



## Nickname (12 Set 2022 às 23:28)

Volta a chover bem, acumulado nos *13mm* e a subir.


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Set 2022 às 00:55)

Grande chuvada que está a cair aqui neste momento.
De acordo com o radar vai chover bem nestes próximos 30mins-+
17.5°C


----------



## Bajorious (13 Set 2022 às 02:29)

Boa chuvada na Covilhã, já com 12.8 mm (meteoestrela)
Ontem chegou aos 18.4 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Set 2022 às 02:46)

Trovoada a esta hora. 
Um dilúvio sintético


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2022 às 03:17)

chove bem, primeiro trovão da noite agora


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2022 às 03:39)

mais 3 trovões, este ultimo bem forte até os vidros tremeram


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 05:29)

Albifriorento disse:


> Bela chuvada, tive que desentupir os bocais da varanda de emergência. Caíram dois ou três trovões e foi tudo, já passou.



E foi muito bom, até que enfim: *22,1 mm em uma hora* e o evento já acumulou *35,6 mm*.






A Estrela a receber uma boa rega também, felizmente apenas moderada, para que não haja grandes arrastamentos de solo e cinzas.


E mais a norte, na hora seguinte, *Sabugal* recebeu da mesma linha de células de Castelo Branco: *13,2 mm*, com o evento a acumular 23, 0 mm.
Ainda nessa hora *Trancoso* com *12 ,0 mm* e as estações de* Viseu* com *10,2* e *10,7 mm* (C.C. e aeródromo, respectivamente).
Perto do limite da Região, Cabeceiras de Basto teve 11,0 mm também nesta hora, das 3h às 4h (legal).






EDIÇÃO: eu a falar de "rega moderada" e na última hora aparecem *20,1 mm em Aldeia do Souto*, muito perto da extensa zona que ardeu. 
Vamos ver como se aguentaram os terrenos.
Os valores de Montalegre, Chaves, Mirandela e Carrazêda são boas notícias. Que venham mais para o Nordeste.


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2022 às 07:24)

*16.3ºC*
Vai chovendo,* 12.3mm* acumulados.
A Sudoeste da cidade, Vila Chã de Sá já segue nos 28.4mm desde as 0h.


----------



## raposo_744 (13 Set 2022 às 07:51)

noite de vento e chuva.Continua a cair,

20 °C
precipitação : 27.93 mm


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Set 2022 às 08:36)

Durante a madrugada caiu uma bela chuvada acompanha de alguma trovoada. Dois ou três trovões bem fortes. Foi interessante.


----------



## baojoao (13 Set 2022 às 08:45)

Por aqui nada de extraordinários. Algumas chuvadas bem fortes, mas curtas e muito espaçadas entre elas.
A noite foi de espetáculo de luzes um pouco por todo o lado, embora me tenha parecido que a trovoada não andasse muito perto.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Set 2022 às 08:45)

Mais do que esperado, os incêndios na Serra da Estrela continuam a fazer estragos pois com a água que caiu, as terras não aguentaram e vieram cá ter abaixo.. 



			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid03467kLeT2Y9sqYr3mv5mrPQtEfUQrxnn8LgknTaV8BWc1ZpKavLHpVvTMbXSUf8AFl&id=100077434789824


----------



## baojoao (13 Set 2022 às 08:46)

Como era de esperar...
 A sorte é que a Serra da Estrela vai ficar melhor do que era 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...
Contudo é preciso ter calma, a secretária de estado talvez venha dizer que o algoritmo previa uma tragédia maior e a Ministra talvez venha dizer que esta situação é que vai contribuir que a Estrela fica ainda muito melhor que o que era.
Alguma curiosidade para ver como vai ficar o Zêzere e o Mondego após estas chuvas e as consequência que daí possam advir no abastecimento às populações..


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2022 às 09:46)

Última Hora​Chuva provoca deslizamento de terras e causa estragos em Manteigas.​
Hoje às 09:44.

*A chuva intensa que caiu durante a madrugada arrastou terras e detritos das áreas ardidas da serra da Estrela e causou danos na freguesia de Sameiro, Manteigas, segundo fontes da proteção civil e do município.*

Segundo fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) da Guarda, pelas 3.48 horas foi dado o alerta para um movimento de massa (deslizamento de terras) na localidade de Sameiro, concelho de Manteigas, distrito da Guarda.

A fonte referiu à Lusa que, devido à chuva que caiu com intensidade nas áreas que foram destruídas pelo incêndio que atingiu a serra da Estrela no mês de agosto, ocorreu um movimento de terras e os detritos "foram para o leito do rio [Zêzere] que ficou alagado".

O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Manteigas, Flávio Massano, fez uma publicação nas redes sociais, há cerca de uma hora, na qual escreveu que "as condições climatéricas anunciadas", que levaram a autarquia a tomar a decisão preventiva de encerramento da via ER 338, na serra da Estrela, "causaram um cenário de destruição" na freguesia de Sameiro.

"Estamos desde as 03:20 no terreno, hora a partir da qual ativei o Plano de Emergência Municipal (a ratificar posteriormente), para poderem ser mobilizados vários meios municipais, da freguesia, bombeiros, sapadores, GNR e, principalmente, de civis, que, neste momento, efetuam trabalhos conjuntos de desobstrução de canais, vias e habitações sob a orientação da Proteção Civil", escreveu.

Segundo o autarca de Manteigas, "os danos são enormes, várias viaturas foram arrastadas pela força da água, há casas e negócios afetados, estradas, iluminação pública, infraestruturas de água e saneamento, equipamentos desportivos e lúdicos, entre outros".

Flávio Massano indicou que, de momento, não tem informação de feridos, nem de desaparecidos, e está no terreno a avaliar a situação "a todo o instante".









						Chuva provoca destruição em Manteigas
					

A chuva intensa que caiu durante a madrugada arrastou terras e detritos das áreas ardidas da serra da Estrela e causou danos na freguesia de Sameiro, Manteigas, segundo fontes da proteção civil e do município.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2022 às 09:47)

Chuva forte na última hora, *25mm* acumulados.
40.6mm em Vila Chã de Sá.


----------



## Serrano (13 Set 2022 às 10:19)

Hoje foi mais lenta a viagem entre o Sarzedo e a Covilhã, visto que a chuva forte trouxe terra, pedras e madeiras para a estrada, sendo provenientes das zonas ardidas.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Set 2022 às 12:20)

Bom dia. Covilhã nos 75.4 mm diários (estação meteoestrela).

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2022 às 12:21)

*17.1°C*
Chuva fraca a moderada nas últimas horas, sem pausas.
*35.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2022 às 13:00)

Sameiro, Manteigas. Já se esperava que isto acontecesse mal viesse chuva intensa. Muito triste!


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Set 2022 às 13:14)

Portugal no seu melhor...


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2022 às 13:49)

*16.8ºC*
Primeira pausa prolongada na precipitação desde a madrugada, com *36.9mm* no dia de hoje e 49.8mm no evento.
65.4mm em Setembro, quase na média mensal.


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2022 às 15:03)

Muita chuva nas vertentes sul e este da serra da estrela. 
Alguns acumulados de hoje:

Covilhã (meteoestrela): 82,6mm
Clube de Montanhismo, Guarda: 71,1mm
Penhas da Saúde (meteoestrela): 67,1mm
Guarda (EMA - IPMA): 63,8mm


----------



## raposo_744 (13 Set 2022 às 15:23)

Current Conditions
21.4 °C
 Feels Like 21.4 °




N




 WIND & GUST
3.2 / 3.5 km/h
DEWPOINT
20.3 °C
PRECIP RATE
1.80 mm/hr
PRESSURE
996.41 hPa
HUMIDITY
94 %
PRECIP ACCUM
55.09 mm


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 15:39)

StormRic disse:


> EDIÇÃO: eu a falar de "rega moderada" e na última hora aparecem *20,1 mm em Aldeia do Souto*, muito perto da extensa zona que ardeu.
> Vamos ver como se aguentaram os terrenos.





AnDré disse:


> Muita chuva nas vertentes sul e este da serra da estrela.
> Alguns acumulados de hoje:
> 
> Covilhã (meteoestrela): 82,6mm
> ...



Claro que era impossível preparar a tempo a recuperação das encostas antes de tal evento.

47,9 mm em Aldeia do Souto.

Mas a enxurrada no Sameiro terá sido bastante localizada, Penhas Douradas não a recebeu com tal intensidade.

Foi ligada novamente a estação WU em Sameiro: 83,8 mm é o acumulado do dia até ao momento. Mas a enxurrada ocorreu com a chuva que até nem foi extremamente violenta em termos de curto espaço de tempo. Prolongou-se desde cerca das *2h até às 4h49*, totalizando um acumulado de cerca de *58 mm*.

Outra estação em Manteigas registou sensivelmente no mesmo período, cerca de *25 mm*, e uma estação no vale da Ribeira de Pandil, do lado noroeste da crista do São Lourenço (Sameiro está no lado sueste),*28 mm*.  

Isto mostra como ficaram vulneráveis as encostas após os grandes incêndios, pois estes valores de acumulados de precipitação nada têm de excepcional para a Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Set 2022 às 15:46)

Bem a uns 5 min atrás caiu um raio aqui perto, upa upa.
De resto hoje o dia está mais chuvoso, o que é bom para estes lados.
18.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2022 às 16:00)

StormRic disse:


> Foi ligada novamente a estação WU em Sameiro: 83,8 mm é o acumulado do dia até ao momento. Mas a enxurrada ocorreu com a chuva que até nem foi extremamente violenta em termos de curto espaço de tempo. Prolongou-se desde cerca das *2h até às 4h49*, totalizando um acumulado de cerca de *58 mm*.



Olha que 21mm em 15min não é recorrente. (2h44-2h59)
E 15,5mm em 10min também não. Dá um rain rate médio de quase 100mm/h durante esse período.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 16:43)

AnDré disse:


> Olha que 21mm em 15min não é recorrente. (2h44-2h59)
> E 15,5mm em 10min também não. Dá um rain rate médio de quase 100mm/h durante esse período.



Sim, tens razão, terá sido essa a frente da enxurrada. Vou analisar mais em detalhe e comparar com as horas que aparecem nas notícias. O vale da ribeira do Sameiro tem um bacia relativamente pequena mas de encostas com grande declive.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2022 às 17:18)

Até ao momento 13,2 mm e 21,6ºC.
Já deu para assentar bastante o pó e refrescar a terra.


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2022 às 18:59)

Chuva torrencial, pela primeira vez no evento.
Também se ouvem trovões.


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2022 às 19:10)

O acumulado subiu de 40.9 para *52.2mm* em 10 minutos.


----------



## Norther (13 Set 2022 às 19:26)

Por aqui o acumulado nas ultimas 24h vai nos 94.8mm, muito bom.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Set 2022 às 19:53)

Mais uma bátega.


----------



## LMMS (13 Set 2022 às 20:18)

Registo a leste de Sameiro às 8:15 da manhã de 53 Dbz.
Não registei os valores de madrugada nessa zona.









						Screenshot, 2022-09-13 22:12:16 - Paste.Pics
					

Screenshot view




					paste.pics


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 20:33)

StormRic disse:


> Curiosamente, mesmo com os acumulados horários que têm sido registados na rede IPMA, os ecos roxos no "radar dinâmico" têm sido extremamente raros neste evento.
> Por isso, ponho a dúvida: numa situação de massa de ar tropical e de células deste tipo em movimento muito rápido, até que ponto o eco de radar, que a distâncias maiores já não varre até à altitude do solo, pode ser uma medida fiel da intensidade da precipitação no nível mais baixo, não abrangido pelo feixe. Costumamos ver muitos ecos roxos nas situações convectivas de Verão, como aconteceu nos dois meses anteriores, porque as células têm formação da precipitação a altitudes elevadas, com o eco roxo muitas vezes associado a granizo. Nestas células do presente evento observo que os ecos vão tornando-se mais fortes à medida que a sua altitude decresce (ecos mais fortes junto à superfície) enquanto que nas células de convecção mais estática observadas tipicamente com as situações de calor elevado, os ecos à superfície não são tão intensos como em altitudes mais acima.
> No evento do Sameiro desta madrugada, o eco não passou do amarelo sobre aquela zona, mesmo na altura dos 21 mm em 15 minutos.
> Acrescento que no Alvito a passagem de eco amarelo/laranja durou muito tempo, não porque as células estavam estacionárias mas porque era uma linha relativamente longa em movimento longitudinal.





LMMS disse:


> Registo a leste de Sameiro às 8:15 da manhã de 53 Dbz.
> Não registei os valores de madrugada nessa zona.
> 
> 
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Mas a que horas se refere esse registo? Os 21 mm/15 minutos no Sameiro foram registados entre a 1:44 e 1:59 utc.
> 
> Este é o eco às 2:05 utc, com a localização da estação WU de Sameiro e a escala de intensidade da precipitação com cores:
> 
> ...



Estas citações também devem ficar aqui.

A enxurrada no Sameiro foi de madrugada. O registo das 8:15 utc ou legal, já não teve consequências em face do que aconteceu de madrugada.
Como disse uma pessoa residente local entrevistada, felizmente foi de madrugada porque se fosse já de dia teria havido desastres pessoais pois a própria ponte foi galgada.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 20:41)

Nickname disse:


> O acumulado subiu de 40.9 para *52.2mm* em 10 minutos.



Até foi mais, *13,2 mm nos 10 minutos* das 18h54 às 19h04.
E sem aparecer eco roxo sobre a zona.


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2022 às 20:43)

StormRic disse:


> Até foi mais, *13,2 mm nos 10 minutos* das 18h54 às 19h04.
> E sem aparecer eco roxo sobre a zona.


Muita chuva mesmo para esta altura do ano,
Acima dos 60mm em várias estações wunderground do concelho, quase 70mm no aeródromo e *75.4mm* em Vila Chã de Sá, e ainda não fechou a torneira por hoje.





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2022 às 21:01)

Em Várzea da Serra também tem chovido muito.
Às 20h14 a intensidade máxima foi de 162,2mm/h!
O acumulado hoje vai em 57,4mm.
83,4mm este mês.
Finalmente ultrapassou-se os 400mm anuais. Coisa que costuma acontecer no 1o trimestre.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 21:22)

AnDré disse:


> Em Várzea da Serra também tem chovido muito.
> Às 20h14 a intensidade máxima foi de 162,2mm/h!
> O acumulado hoje vai em 57,4mm.
> 83,4mm este mês.
> Finalmente ultrapassou-se os 400mm anuais. Coisa que costuma acontecer no 1o trimestre.



Na maior parte das zonas esta precipitação é muito bem vinda. Mas, em face do exemplo que sucedeu no Sameiro, já não sei se deseje assim tanta água, para já, na Estrela e noutras serras que sofreram grandes áreas queimadas.


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2022 às 21:31)

StormRic disse:


> Na maior parte das zonas esta precipitação é muito bem vinda. Mas, em face do exemplo que sucedeu no Sameiro, já não sei se deseje assim tanta água, para já, na Estrela e noutras serras que sofreram grandes áreas queimadas.


Por lá, felizmente não houve incêndios este ano.
Para a castanha esta chuva é ouro:
"Agosto arder, Setembro beber".


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2022 às 21:33)

StormRic disse:


> Na maior parte das zonas esta precipitação é muito bem vinda. Mas, em face do exemplo que sucedeu no Sameiro, já não sei se deseje assim tanta água, para já, na Estrela e noutras serras que sofreram grandes áreas queimadas.


No distrito de Viseu não houve nenhum grande incêndios este Verão, a chuva que venha!


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 22:01)

AnDré disse:


> Para a castanha esta chuva é ouro:
> "Agosto arder, Setembro beber".



Boas notícias, portanto. 

As últimas trovoadas de hoje ocorreram perto de Viseu e no nordeste, a sueste de Bragança (Argozelo):


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2022 às 01:45)

Rio Zêzere em Orjais:


E um afluente:


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2022 às 08:33)

*8.4mm* desde as 0h, *98.4mm* em Setembro.
Sem chuva por agora, com *15.8ºC.*


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2022 às 08:41)

Mais uma noite molhada com 2,8 mm até agora.
Mínima de 15,6ºC e por agora 16,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2022 às 09:17)

Noite de muita chuva em Várzea da Serra.
39,2mm.

O mês segue com 123,4mm. É já o mês de Setembro mais chuvoso desde que tenho a estação (2016).


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2022 às 09:56)

Muita chuva também na Serra da Estrela.
P. Saúde com 47,8mm hoje e a somar. 145,3mm este mês.

Na webcam em direto, vê-se um bom caudal a sair da piscina natural das Penhas da Saúde:








						Dados Actuais Penhas da Saúde - Serra da Estrela | MeteoEstrela
					






					www.meteoestrela.pt


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2022 às 10:44)

Por aqui pouco choveu neste episódio. Por agora 16,3ºC, 93% de Hr, bruma e chuva fraca.

Um pouco a norte, esta manhã, com 13ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2022 às 12:03)

*20.1ºC*, céu muito nublado.
O acumulado não se alterou.


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2022 às 13:31)

Chuva muito forte nos últimos 10 minutos, acumulado em rápida subida.

13:39
*17.5°C*
Acumulado nos *19.8mm*
13:40
Primeiro trovão do dia.


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2022 às 14:25)

Continua a chover abundantemente nas Penhas da Saúde.
69,6mm hoje, segundo o meteoestrela.

A água da piscina já transborda.


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2022 às 14:38)

A chuva passou a moderada durante meia hora, e prossegue fraca por agora.
*25.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2022 às 14:55)

AnDré disse:


> Muita chuva também na Serra da Estrela.
> P. Saúde com 47,8mm hoje e a somar. 145,3mm este mês.
> 
> Na webcam em direto, vê-se um bom caudal a sair da piscina natural das Penhas da Saúde:
> ...



70,9 mm e 168,4 mm


----------



## raposo_744 (14 Set 2022 às 15:24)

*September 14, 2022*​
HighLowAverageTemperature24.3 °C18.0 °C19.8 °CDew Point22.5 °C17.8 °C19.4 °CHumidity99 %85 %98 %Precipitation43.99 mm* -- ** -- *







						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Set 2022 às 19:47)

Dia de chuva fraca, por agora já com tendência a abrir.


----------



## baojoao (15 Set 2022 às 10:09)

Rica molha esta madrugada  Choveu bastante entre as 4:20 e as 6:30.


----------



## Nickname (15 Set 2022 às 10:38)

baojoao disse:


> Rica molha esta madrugada  Choveu bastante entre as 4:20 e as 6:30.


Por aqui igual, acumulou 8.1mm durante a noite, entretanto esteve nevoeiro e chuvisco nas últimas horas, com o acumulado a subir apenas até aos *8.4mm*.
*16.6°C*


----------



## Nickname (15 Set 2022 às 17:49)

*20.1ºC*, máxima de* 23.8ºC.*
A tarde foi bem agradável, ainda bastante nublada mas já sem chuva.
O acumulado não se alterou mais, Setembro está nos *126.6mm.*

Na zona do aeródromo, uns km a Norte, ainda caíram 6.4mm das 16 às 17h.


----------



## Norther (15 Set 2022 às 20:28)

Boa noite, o acumulado de precipitação desta tempestade foi de  205.2 L/m2 , excelente na nossa região, venha outra...


----------



## Cesar (16 Set 2022 às 21:04)

Dia de nevoeiro durante a manhã, com nuvens o resto do dia.


----------



## Cesar (18 Set 2022 às 13:53)

O dia começou com nuvens e sol mas agora aumentou um pouco a nebulosidade


----------



## Serrano (18 Set 2022 às 15:05)

24°C no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## invent (19 Set 2022 às 00:43)

Grande cadência de clarões nas direções de Guarda/castelo Branco que dá para observar.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 00:52)

invent disse:


> Grande cadência de clarões nas direções de Guarda/castelo Branco que dá para observar.



A maior parte são das trovoadas do outro lado da fronteira:
Mapa às 00h47 com registo acumulado de 120 minutos.










Na direcção oposta também poderás observar alguma descarga da trovoada fraca na zona de Guimarães, Felgueiras, Santo Tirso.


----------



## raposo_744 (19 Set 2022 às 09:23)

24.2 °C





E




 WIND & GUST
3.5 / 3.5 km/h
DEWPOINT
19.7 °C
PRECIP RATE
0.00 mm/hr
PRESSURE
1,006.54 hPa
HUMIDITY
76 %
PRECIP ACCUM
0.00 mm
UV
0


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Set 2022 às 12:21)

Ou eu sonhei ou de noite caiu uma chuvada com direito a granizo e tudo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 21:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ou eu sonhei ou de noite caiu uma chuvada com direito a granizo e tudo.



As três estações IPMA de Viseu registaram apenas décimas.
Mas das sete estações WU na cidade e arredores, as duas de Orgens têm acumulados significativos que podem ter incluído granizo, nomeadamente a estação da Urbanização Vila Jardim.
Entre as 3h34 e as 3h54, aquela estação tem um acumulado de *4,1 mm*, dos quais *2,5 mm* logo nos primeiros cinco minutos ou menos.
A do Apeadeiro tem apenas 1,5 mm, mas também caíu tudo naqueles mesmos cinco minutos.
E a de Abraveses, um pouco a norte, tem 1,0 mm cerca de quinze minutos depois.

No radar de Arouca há um eco com extensão vertical, às 3h30, precisamente nessa zona de Viseu oeste e que é compatível com uma súbita queda de granizo.






Portanto... "verdadeiro". Caíu uma chuvada que pode ter incluído algum granizo menor, durou cerca de 20 minutos e foi bastante localizada.


----------



## Nickname (19 Set 2022 às 23:16)

*19ºC* ainda.
Dia muito abafado hoje, máxima de *30.1ºC*, sem chuva por aqui.

Hoje de manhã, *Serra da Arada*, concelho de São Pedro do Sul





































É no alto desta Serra que se encontra a estação São Pedro do Sul(CIM), e não no vale.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Set 2022 às 00:33)

StormRic disse:


> As três estações IPMA de Viseu registaram apenas décimas.
> Mas das sete estações WU na cidade e arredores, as duas de Orgens têm acumulados significativos que podem ter incluído granizo, nomeadamente a estação da Urbanização Vila Jardim.
> Entre as 3h34 e as 3h54, aquela estação tem um acumulado de *4,1 mm*, dos quais *2,5 mm* logo nos primeiros cinco minutos ou menos.
> A do Apeadeiro tem apenas 1,5 mm, mas também caíu tudo naqueles mesmos cinco minutos.
> ...


Obrigada! Ainda não estou completamente maluca. Ninguém com quem falei ouviu mas eu tenho sono leve apesar de ter adormecido já depois das 2h.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Set 2022 às 15:01)

A formarem-se atrás da serra mas seguem para SO 





Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Set 2022 às 15:48)

30°C
Muito escuro a Norte:


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2022 às 15:51)

Cordilheira Central é o pólo da instabilidade nesta altura:





Trovoada muito concentrada:


----------



## fernandinand (20 Set 2022 às 16:11)

Estou a ver cortinas de grande precipitação concentrada ao longe...algumas estações já devem marcar estas descargas (esperamos)


----------



## Nickname (20 Set 2022 às 16:15)

Por aqui já pinga, grossas mas espaçadas.


----------



## invent (20 Set 2022 às 16:16)

Já algum tempo que não via granizo tão graúdo, ainda bem que foi pouco. Chove bem, puxada a vento forte de momento por estes lados.


----------



## fernandinand (20 Set 2022 às 16:19)

__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				




???


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2022 às 16:32)

Vista da Torre para sudeste:


----------



## raposo_744 (20 Set 2022 às 16:38)

forte trovoada acompanhada de
aguaceiros e graniso.Há mais de uma hora que chove e troveja.Promete continuar


----------



## Thomar (20 Set 2022 às 16:38)

fernandinand disse:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quase *23mm* em apenas 30minutos!


----------



## fernandinand (20 Set 2022 às 16:47)

Thomar disse:


> Quase *23mm* em apenas 30minutos!


Vi cortinas de chuva muito forte para aqueles lados...espero que esteja tudo bem por lá, pq a coisa estava muito feia ao longe...


----------



## fernandinand (20 Set 2022 às 16:55)

Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				




Mais uma estação que confirma a precipitação intensa para aqueles lados...


----------



## Rafa111 (20 Set 2022 às 17:36)

Bela chuvada(diluvio) e trovoada que passou aqui a uns minutos:





24ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Set 2022 às 18:08)

Por aqui, dia incomodativamente quente. Acordei logo com calor às 7h da manhã e cheguei a medir a temperatura porque me sentia tão quente que julguei poder ter febre. Não tinha, claro. Depois percebi que não era só eu. Miúdos, colega, amiga tudo a queixar-se do calor. A meio da tarde encobriu e parecia ameaçador/prometedor mas, que desse conta, não aconteceu nada.


----------



## Nickname (20 Set 2022 às 19:14)

*25.5ºC*
Por aqui apenas uns pingos e calor abafado, máxima mais quente do mês com *32.3ºC.

21.1mm* em Oliveira do Conde, Carregal do Sal, a chuva/trovoada foi tão forte que a estação foi abaixo, provavelmente ainda terá chovido mais.




__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2022 às 21:44)

E o verão continua. Parece que a partir de quinta feira já começa a arrefecer.


----------



## leofe (21 Set 2022 às 01:15)

Boa noite a todos! Hoje aqui por Vila Real o dia foi quentinho, a minha estação chegou aos 32ºC, a única situação de maior instabilidade foi uma trovoada que se desenvolveu ali na zona do Marão que originou uns 10 mm de precipitação (vejam aqui os dados da estação instalada no alto da serra: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISANTA383/graph/2022-09-20/2022-09-20/daily). No mapa, podem encontrar a minha estação nas proximidades da cidade.
E como é que tem sido este mês de setembro aqui na minha zona? Para começar, vamos já com 71,2 mm de precipitação acumulada desde o início do mês, bem melhor do que os 2,2 mm de agosto. A temperatura máxima foi atingida hoje mesmo (32,4ºC). E como foi a passagem da Danielle? Chuvosa mas calma. A maior parte da chuva ocorreu nas madrugadas dos dias 13 (ocorreu inclusive alguma trovoada por volta das 3h30 da manhã, até a minha estação apanhou por volta das 3h40 cerca de 0,08 W/m2 de radiação solar, ou seja, a luz de um raio/clarão) e 14 (não trovejou mas a chuva caiu e bem, praticamente sem parar, entre as 0h30 e as 5h30). Ou seja, já foi uma boa rega.


----------



## raposo_744 (21 Set 2022 às 10:16)

bom dia de sol e céu azul.Ontem também assim foi mas depoi....ela chegou e foi atrevida.Não fez estragos . deu uma valente rega e obrigou-me a desligar os aparelhos das fichas.A trovoada foi imensa e duradoura.
Vamos aguardar pela tarde.......


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2022 às 12:37)

Boas,

Na madrugada de segunda-feira assisti a uma belíssima trovoada em Miranda do Douro. Já há muito que não via tantos raios! 
Foram várias horas de festival elétrico. Infelizmente não tinha levado o tripé, pelo que nem sequer me atrevi a tentar fotografar alguma coisa. Limitei-me, portanto, a observar o espetáculo 

A meio da manhã, em passeio pelo centro histórico, ainda consegui apanhar uns bonitos _mammatus_:






No regresso ao Porto já durante a tarde, viemos sempre acompanhados por brutais nuvens de trovoada. Uma delas chegou mesmo a "apanhar-nos". Deu para lavar um bocadinho o carro


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 15:29)

Desta vez é mesmo a Serra da Estrela a gerar uma linha de células, encostadas à vertente sueste, e em ligação com a linha que vem da Gata em Espanha.
Começou há cerca de duas horas. É estacionária mas as células têm movimento errático na sua geração. Souto, Sabugal, já teve uma célula muito forte, a partir das 14h.




















E três belas vistas desde a Torre:


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 16:06)

Time-lapse espectacular de ontem.
Webcam de Vilar Barroco (Moradal), vale a pena ver e seguir. Cada time-lapse são apenas 36 segundos e têm histórico com todos os dias.














						Webcam Vue Vallée du Zezere et Moradal depuis Centre SynaTerra Portugal
					

Vue en direct grâce à la webcam de la Vallée du Zezere et du Moradal depuis Centre SynaTerra Portugal



					www.synaterra.com


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 16:26)

Webcam em Coimbra dirigida para Leste apanha as células que estão na Estrela.
Clicar no link para a imagem actual. Actualizar a página para nova imagem mais recente.


----------



## Nickname (21 Set 2022 às 16:54)

Chuva moderada a forte por aqui, nos últimos 5 minutos.
Trovões à mistura!


----------



## Nickname (21 Set 2022 às 17:07)

Relâmpago bem próximo!
Continua a chuva forte, agora quase torrencial, com rajadas de vento agressivas à mistura.
*7.5mm *acumulados.
*22ºC*


----------



## Nickname (21 Set 2022 às 17:13)

Já está a acalmar, *11.7mm* acumulados.
A zona oriental de Viseu à esquerda na imagem, durante o minuto mais agressivo:


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 17:16)

Nickname disse:


> Chuva moderada a forte por aqui, nos últimos 5 minutos.
> Trovões à mistura!





Nickname disse:


> Relâmpago bem próximo!
> Continua a chuva forte, agora quase torrencial, com rajadas de vento agressivas à mistura.
> *7.5mm *acumulados.
> *22ºC*




Célula explosiva, não veio de lugar algum. Parecia a de Sátão mas entretanto esta diminuiu.
Em dez minutos explodiu para eco roxo.


----------



## Nickname (21 Set 2022 às 17:18)

Sim, começou do nada, num minuto passou de ausência de chuva, para chuva forte.
Ainda vai chovendo, e ainda paira por aqui a trovoada, *13.8mm* acumulados.
*19.7ºC*


----------



## Nickname (21 Set 2022 às 17:25)

No Sul do concelho de Sátão:





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				



Uns *25mm* em 15 minutos e a subir!
Rajada máxima acima dos 50km/h.


----------



## invent (21 Set 2022 às 17:37)

Grande carga de água.
 Edit: A estação mais perto de mim (3km aproximadamente) regista 37mm.


----------



## Nickname (21 Set 2022 às 17:49)

Ainda vai chuviscando, *15.6mm* por aqui.
Ainda se ouvem trovões, mas cada vez menos audíveis.


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2022 às 18:02)

24,2mm na EMA da Guarda das 15h às 16h UTC.
27,0mm hoje.
177,1mm este mês.

Nas estações amadoras, a estação do clube de Montanhismo da Guarde segue com 182,9mm, Covilhã (meteoestrela) com 209,4mm e P. Saúde (meteoestrela) com 182,9mm.

As trovoadas continuam a fazer estragos na região de Manteigas.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2022 às 18:07)

Novas inundações na aldeia de Sameiro, no concelho de Manteigas:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Set 2022 às 18:15)

Aqui no centro da cidade houve alguma trovoada e alguma chuva. Um ou outro trovão mais forte mas não me pareceu que a chuva fosse nada de especial (estou a trabalhar).


----------



## Cesar (21 Set 2022 às 18:24)

Bem parece que no próximo Domingo haverá nova ronda de trovoadas.


----------



## Nickname (21 Set 2022 às 18:32)

*61.9mm* em Chãs de Tavares, entre Mangualde e Fornos de Algodres.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2022 às 19:04)

Nickname disse:


> *61.9mm* em Chãs de Tavares, entre Mangualde e Fornos de Algodres.



Impressionante, 61.9mm entre as 17h e as 18h


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 19:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Novas inundações na aldeia de Sameiro, no concelho de Manteigas:



Infelizmente parece que são precisas estas desgraças para se perceber o valor das florestas e do coberto vegetal em geral para a retenção das enxurradas nas encostas.


----------



## Nickname (21 Set 2022 às 19:29)

Chuva intensa durante meia hora provoca inundações em Penalva e Mangualde
					

De acordo com o Centro Distrital de Operações e Socorro de Viseu, só nestes dois concelhos houve a registar 15 ocorrências, mas sem prejuízos graves




					jornaldocentro.pt
				




Já tudo calmo, com* 17.5ºC*
Vista para Sul:



Vista para Este:


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 19:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Impressionante, 61.9mm entre as 17h e as 18h



Parece difícil confirmar esse acumulado das 17h às 18h. A única estação mais próxima é Travancela e tem *38,9 mm* no mesmo período.
A CIM de Chã de Tavares está isolada e teve um período de horas hoje sem registos publicados. Já no dia 15 também teve interrupção que invalidou os totais diários.
Ainda não transmitiu o acumulado da última hora, está em branco, enquanto todas as estações da rede já têm valor das 18 utc.
Algo se passa com o pluviómetro. 
Só analisando em detalhe as imagens do radar se pode ainda dar alguma confiança ao acumulado horário de 61,9 mm isolado.
Para já, até parece plausível, teve ecos pelo menos amarelos sempre em cima desde as 16:20 às 17:00 e atingiram o vermelho e o roxo inclusivamente.
A exposição ao feixe do radar de Arouca é excelente, até ao solo.


----------



## Nickname (21 Set 2022 às 19:46)

Carapito, Aguiar da Beira








						Chuva intensa, trovoada e granizo afetam Carapito com grande intensidade
					

Uma forte trovoada com chuva intensa, vento forte e muito granizo, como não há memória em Carapito, afetou na tarde desta quarta-feira a aldeia e provocou inundações e estragos consideráveis.




					www.caruspinus.pt


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 19:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Novas inundações na aldeia de Sameiro, no concelho de Manteigas:



E tão mais preocupante observar que a  estação WU do Sameiro, embora no fundo do vale, registou um valor isolado de cerca de 19 mm em vinte minutos (total diário vai em 20,3 mm).
Claro que é um valor muito elevado mas nada incomum em trovoadas. Faz pensar o que vai acontecer com chuvas fortes mais persistentes durante o Outono/Inverno ou ainda com próximas trovoadas.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 20:01)

Nickname disse:


> Carapito, Aguiar da Beira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carapito situa-se cerca de 15 Km a nordeste de Chã de Tavares. à volta as estações WU mais próximas têm apenas alguns milímetros. É interessante verificar que no radar aparece um alinhamento de ecos fortes, o mesmo que afectou Chã de Tavares, que se estende para nordeste e abrange Carapito.


----------



## Nickname (21 Set 2022 às 20:12)

StormRic disse:


> Carapito situa-se cerca de 15 Km a nordeste de Chã de Tavares. à volta as estações WU mais próximas têm apenas alguns milímetros. É interessante verificar que no radar aparece um alinhamento de ecos fortes, o mesmo que afectou Chã de Tavares, que se estende para nordeste e abrange Carapito.


Certíssimo.
Aqui em Viseu, a apenas 1.5km de onde estou nada choveu.
Em Travancela, Sátão caíram cerca de 30mm em 20 minutos, eu acredito no valor de Chãs de Tavares, o pluviómetro vai tendo falhas desde que apareceu no mapa em 2020, mas penso que não acumula os valores de umas horas para outras, e nunca regista valores absurdos em eventos de frentes atlânticas.

Já li outros relatos no facebook de uma aldeia 2km a Norte,  Mareco, Penalva do Castelo, que também deve ter tido acumulados assustadores.


----------



## Cesar (21 Set 2022 às 20:58)

StormRic disse:


> Carapito situa-se cerca de 15 Km a nordeste de Chã de Tavares. à volta as estações WU mais próximas têm apenas alguns milímetros. É interessante verificar que no radar aparece um alinhamento de ecos fortes, o mesmo que afectou Chã de Tavares, que se estende para nordeste e abrange Carapito.


Eu acho que Carapito Aguiar da Beira não está a 15 km deve ser um pouco mais.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 21:49)

Nickname disse:


> Certíssimo.
> Aqui em Viseu, a apenas 1.5km de onde estou nada choveu.
> Em Travancela, Sátão caíram cerca de 30mm em 20 minutos, eu acredito no valor de Chãs de Tavares, o pluviómetro vai tendo falhas desde que apareceu no mapa em 2020, mas penso que não acumula os valores de umas horas para outras, e nunca regista valores absurdos em eventos de frentes atlânticas.
> 
> Já li outros relatos no facebook de uma aldeia 2km a Norte,  Mareco, Penalva do Castelo, que também deve ter tido acumulados assustadores.



Está bem então, pode ser válido, aliás o radar de certa forma confirma, não só pela intensidade dos ecos como pela persistência.



Cesar disse:


> Eu acho que Carapito Aguiar da Beira não está a 15 km deve ser um pouco mais.


Em linha recta é um pouco mais, sim, medi no Google Earth cerca de 18-19 Km. Por estrada ( e tem curvas) são 22,5 Km. O valor que dei foi à vista, era meramente indicativo.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Set 2022 às 21:53)

Estava a verificar os acumulados hoje e vinha agora mesmo perguntar pelo valor incrível de Chãs de Tavares, não me lembro de um valor horário tão alto nos últimos anos


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 22:06)

N_Fig disse:


> Estava a verificar os acumulados hoje e vinha agora mesmo perguntar pelo valor incrível de Chãs de Tavares, não me lembro de um valor horário tão alto nos últimos anos



Mas há registos e homologados pelo IPMA. Por exemplo no Algarve nos anos 80.
Nos últimos anos, só vasculhando bem aqui, mas devem ser raros. Teoricamente, depende sempre da situação da estação, portanto até deve ter havido na realidade acumulados pontuais muito maiores. É preciso é sorte que uma estação estivesse no lugar certo.

Neste caso surpreendeu-me porque já estava até a duvidar dos 40 mm/hora  de Travancela e haver poucas estações sequer perto dos 20 mm.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 22:28)

Esta estação perto de Coja: cerca de *21 mm em quarenta minutos*.
Célula de eco roxo temporário passou por lá entre entre as 16h40 e as 17h20 aproximadamente.






Tem um pico de vento às 17h09 com rajadas de 50 Km/h.
Acumulado do dia 23,1 mm.


----------



## Nickname (22 Set 2022 às 00:16)

Carapito, Aguiar da Beira













						BEIRA ALTA SEUS COSTUMES & TRADIÇÕES. | Facebook
					

ESTE GRUPO É SEDIADO EM VISEU CAPITAL DA BEIRA ALTA...1-REGRAS DO GRUPO.                                                     2- O GRUPO  DESTINA-SE A DIVULGAR A BEIRA ALTA OS SEUS COSTUMES E AS SUAS...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Cesar (22 Set 2022 às 07:10)

Hoje está uma manhã com nevoeiro, vamos ver como corre o dia.


----------



## jotackosta (22 Set 2022 às 11:07)

Tive a sorte de registar essas células (ontem dia 21) numa viagem de avião. Aqui vai:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2022 às 12:10)

Esta manhã, ainda tudo muito verde.  




Não estava a contar com esta pequena corça aqui tão perto de casa.




Por agora, algumas nuvens e 18,6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (24 Set 2022 às 14:27)

20.5°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens e vento.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (25 Set 2022 às 06:56)

O dia começa com poucas nuvens.


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2022 às 07:33)

Começa a nascer o sol por aqui, 5,5ºC, uma ligeira brisa de oeste e um céu pouco nublado. Mínima de 4,9ºC.

A manhã mais fresca da temporada, possivelmente já com as primeiras geadas em locais abrigados.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Set 2022 às 09:40)

Manhã fresca, céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2022 às 10:34)

Mínima de 11,2ºC de momento 15,6ºC.
Por fim alguma frescura para arrefecer as casas.


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2022 às 17:28)

Ao fim de alguns meses, o primeiro dia que já não foi propriamente de verão. A primeira mínima inferior a 5ºC, desde abril, e a primeira máxima inferior a 20ºC, desde junho.

Extremos de hoje: 4,9ºC / 19,2ºC

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e 18,2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (25 Set 2022 às 20:32)

Temperatura a cair bem, já nos *14.6ºC*.
Máxima de *21.1ºC.*

Voltou a estação da aldeia de Rossão, Castro Daire, a 1090m de altitude, já abaixo dos 10ºC lá.





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## Cesar (25 Set 2022 às 22:38)

O céu esteve algo nublado e ainda se viram cortinas de chuva.


----------



## Nickname (26 Set 2022 às 12:26)

A noite foi muito ventosa aqui, não deu para descer muito a temperatura.
Mínima de *10.8ºC.*
O início de tarde também está ventoso ainda e fresco, com *19ºC.*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2022 às 20:31)

Mínima de 10,4ºC com máxima de 22,3ºC de momento 18,1ºC.
Mais uma noite fresca e dia ameno.


----------



## Rafa111 (28 Set 2022 às 00:07)

Noite fresca por aqui.
13ºC


----------



## Cesar (28 Set 2022 às 06:52)

Nevoeiro serrado por aqui e mais fresco também.


----------



## raposo_744 (29 Set 2022 às 08:03)

chove suavemente.....
16ºc


Pressure
1014.22 hPa

Visibility
8.05 kilometers

Clouds
Cloudy

Dew Point
11 C

Humidity
96 %

Rainfall
0 mm


----------



## Nickname (29 Set 2022 às 09:23)

*12.4ºC*
Chove bem, *3.3mm* acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2022 às 10:28)

4,8 mm até agora.
Temperatura de 12,2ºC, hoje deveremos ter a primeira máxima abaixo dos 20ºC em meses.


----------



## Nickname (29 Set 2022 às 10:44)

*13.6ºC*
Por aqui já está a parar, está nos *7.5mm*, *150.7mm* em Setembro.
Uma estação wunderground em Castro Daire já ultrapassou os 22mm hoje, e os 183mm no mês.
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades segue nos 208mm mensais.


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2022 às 10:50)

Em Várzea da Serra também já parou de chover. Temperatura nos 12,5ºC.
10,8mm acumulados hoje. 148,6mm este mês.

Na Torre, segundo a estação do meteoestrela, está um temporal daqueles...
Chuva, nevoeiro, rajadas superiores a 100km/h. (Intensidade máxima de 113,5km/h) e 6,1ºC.


----------



## Cesar (29 Set 2022 às 14:20)

Céu com algumas abertas mas já se vê as trovoadas que compõem a linha de instabilidade.


----------



## Nickname (29 Set 2022 às 19:05)

Segue bem fresco, com *14.5°C*
Não choveu mais, a tarde foi de céu maioritariamente nublado, com boas abertas nas últimas horas.
Máxima de *19.4°C.*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2022 às 19:34)

Máxima de 17,2ºC e a precipitação ficou pelos 8,8 mm.
De momento 15,2ºC e algum vento moderado.
Algumas lenticulares tímidas


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2022 às 07:27)

Mínima mais baixa do mês no último dia: 4,0ºC.

Por agora 4,4ºC, céu limpo e 84% de Hr.


----------



## Nickname (30 Set 2022 às 07:40)

Aqui também foi fresca a noite, mínima de *5.6°C*, numa estação 2km a Norte numa zona mais baixa desceu aos 4.9°C


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2022 às 08:12)

Mínima de 6,6ºC e por agora 7,8ºC.
Setembro a terminar da melhor forma


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2022 às 12:34)

Em Várzea da Serra a mínima hoje foi de 3,7ºC.

O mês de Setembro, naquela região, contrariou por completo a previsão mensal de anomalia positiva da temperatura e precipitação abaixo da média.
Em suma temos um mês de Setembro "normal", se comprar com os últimos 6 anos a Tmáx média teve uma anomalia de  -2ºC, e um acumulado de precipitação que é quase 3 vezes mais do que o normal. (149,2mm).

Vamos lá ver se a tendência de contrariar as previsões mensais se mantém.


----------



## Nickname (30 Set 2022 às 14:04)

*19.2ºC* com algum vento, agradável ao sol, fresco à sombra.

Algumas mínimas interessantes nos distritos de Viseu e Guarda, tendo em conta que ainda é Setembro:
Paredes Velhas, Vouzela: 3.5ºC
Britiande, Lamego: 2.5ºC
Rio de Mel, Trancoso: 2ºC
Pinhel: 1.4ºC


----------



## Cesar (30 Set 2022 às 18:48)

Dia de Céu limpo, só agora é que apareceram nuvens altas.


----------



## Nickname (30 Set 2022 às 20:03)

*15.1ºC*
Aqueceu um bocadinho mais hoje, máxima de  *21.6ºC.*


----------

